# Virtualbox on FreeBSD



## wolferi (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I installed virtualbox, vboxwebsrv, and phpvirtualbox.

I can log in to manager, and create a virtual machine, but when *I* want to start, *I* have got a message: 
	
	



```
VirtualBox error: Method GetDeviceFilters is not implemented (0x80004001)
```

Details:


```
SoapFault Object
(
    [message] => VirtualBox error: Method GetDeviceFilters is not implemented (0x80004001)
    [string:Exception:private] => 
    [code] => 0
    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/vboxServiceWrappers.php
    [line] => 5867
    [trace:Exception:private] => Array
        (
            [0] => Array
                (
                    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/vboxServiceWrappers.php
                    [line] => 5867
                    [function] => __soapCall
                    [class] => SoapClient
                    [type] => ->
                    [args] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => IUSBController_getDeviceFilters
                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [0] => Array
                                        (
                                            [_this] => 8e5578e9dd9536dc-0000000000000278
                                        )

                                )

                        )

                )

            [1] => Array
                (
                    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/vboxServiceWrappers.php
                    [line] => 54
                    [function] => getDeviceFilters
                    [class] => IUSBController
                    [type] => ->
                    [args] => Array
                        (
                        )

                )

            [2] => Array
                (
                    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/vboxconnector.php
                    [line] => 2699
                    [function] => __get
                    [class] => VBox_ManagedObject
                    [type] => ->
                    [args] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => deviceFilters
                        )

                )

            [3] => Array
                (
                    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/vboxconnector.php
                    [line] => 1155
                    [function] => __getUSBController
                    [class] => vboxconnector
                    [type] => ->
                    [args] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => IMachine Object
                                (
                                    [connection] => SoapClient Object
                                        (
                                            [location] => http://127.0.0.1:18083/
                                            [_features] => 5
                                            [_connection_timeout] => 20
                                            [_soap_version] => 1
                                            [sdl] => Resource id #10
                                            [httpurl] => Resource id #191
                                            [__soap_fault] => SoapFault Object
 *RECURSION*
                                        )

                                    [handle] => 8e5578e9dd9536dc-0000000000000269
                                )

                        )

                )

            [4] => Array
                (
                    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/vboxconnector.php
                    [line] => 2202
                    [function] => __getCachedMachineData
                    [class] => vboxconnector
                    [type] => ->
                    [args] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => __getUSBController
                            [1] => 7a2e0ab9-f983-4a16-b8b4-a779c18c23c3
                            [2] => IMachine Object
                                (
                                    [connection] => SoapClient Object
                                        (
                                            [location] => http://127.0.0.1:18083/
                                            [_features] => 5
                                            [_connection_timeout] => 20
                                            [_soap_version] => 1
                                            [sdl] => Resource id #10
                                            [httpurl] => Resource id #191
                                            [__soap_fault] => SoapFault Object
 *RECURSION*
                                        )

                                    [handle] => 8e5578e9dd9536dc-0000000000000269
                                )

                            [3] => 
                        )

                )

            [5] => Array
                (
                    [file] => /usr/local/www/data/virtual/resm2.eu/facebook/htdocs/music/vbox/lib/ajax.php
                    [line] => 193
                    [function] => getVMDetails
                    [class] => vboxconnector
                    [type] => ->
                    [args] => Array
                        (
                            [0] => Array
                                (
                                    [vm] => 7a2e0ab9-f983-4a16-b8b4-a779c18c23c3
                                    [fn] => getVMDetails
                                )

                            [1] => Array
                                (
                                    [data] => Array
                                        (
                                        )

                                    [errors] => Array
                                        (
                                        )

                                    [persist] => Array
                                        (
                                        )

                                )

                        )

                )

        )

    [previous:Exception:private] => 
    [faultstring] => VirtualBox error: Method GetDeviceFilters is not implemented (0x80004001)
    [faultcode] => SOAP-ENV:Client
    [detail] => stdClass Object
        (
            [RuntimeFault] => stdClass Object
                (
                    [resultCode] => -2147467263
                    [interfaceID] => 6fdcccc5-abd3-4fec-9387-2ad3914fc4a8
                    [component] => USBController
                    [text] => Method GetDeviceFilters is not implemented
                )

        )

)
```


----------

